# sigma 120-300 review at dxomark



## candc (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Sigma-120-300mm-f2.8-EX-DG-OS-HSM-S-Canon-and-Nikon-mount-lens-review-Prime-image-quality-in-a-zoom

i have pointed to some other reviews of this lens also, i really like it a lot and i think you should give it a good look if it suits your needs.

dxo ranks it #1 on the 5diii for zooms


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2013)

You started a thread on the review of this lens at petapixel just two days ago. This is becoming a bit repetitive.


----------



## candc (Nov 3, 2013)

the review at petapixel is a lighthearted look at the lens and some pointed out that there was not much in the way of scientific analysis there, well that's what dxo does so if anyone is interested how this lens measures up in the technical areas then give it a read.


----------

